# Мужской разговор: отношения зашли в тупик. Как быть?



## Mila (6 Ноя 2010)

*Как же быть когда отношения зашли в тупик? Эх… нужно было не допустить этого. Но, сейчас будем исправлять. Вы узнаете как быть, если ваши отношения зашли в тупик.
*
Сейчас вашему вниманию предоставим тест. Пройдя который вы сможете определить качество ваших отношений и уже в дальнейшем будем копаться дальше.

*Тест на качество отношений*

1. Я полностью удовлетворен(на) моей сексуальной жизнью (Да / Нет)
2. Мой партнер в действительности ко мне не прислушивается (Да / Нет)
3. Я доверяю своему партнеру (Да / Нет)
4. Я чувствую себя опустошенным(ой) и подавленным(ой) (Да / Нет)
5. Я с оптимизмом смотрю на наше будущее (Да / Нет)
6. Для меня не просто делиться своими чувствами (Да / Нет)
7. Мой партнер часто говорит мне “Я люблю тебя” (Да / Нет)
8. Иногда партнер меня выводит из себя (Да / Нет)
9. Я чувствую, что мой партнер дорожит мною (Да / Нет)
10. Я часто выхожу из себя из-за партнера (Да / Нет)
11. Мой партнер всегда рядом, когда мне трудно (Да / Нет)
12. Мой партнер резок в своих критических замечаниях (Да / Нет)
13. Мой партнер понимает меня (Да / Нет)
14. Я боюсь, что моему партнеру скучно со мной (Да / Нет)
15. Мой партнер любит делиться со мной своими мыслями (Да / Нет)
16. Меня нередко посещают мысли о том, что мы разошлись (Да / Нет)
17. Я всегда мечтал(а) о таких отношениях (Да / Нет)
18. Я всегда прав(а) в наших спорах (Да / Нет)
19. Мой партнер уважает меня (Да / Нет)
20. Мой партнер бросает слова на ветер (Да / Нет)
21. Мы часто весело проводим время (Да / Нет)
22. Иногда у меня возникает желание сделать больно моему партнеру (Да / Нет)

23. Я чувствую, что меня любят (Да / Нет)
24. Я часто предпочитаю солгать, нежели решить проблему (Да / Нет)
25. Наши отношения по-прежнему полны страсти (Да / Нет)
26. Я чувствую себя загнанным(ой) в угол (Да / Нет)
27. Мой партнер считает, что со мной ему/ей весело (Да / Нет)
28. Наши отношения становятся пресными со временем (Да / Нет)
29. Нам нравится ходить на свидания вдвоем (Да / Нет)
30. Мой партнер стесняется меня на людях (Да / Нет)
31. Мы полностью доверяем друг-другу (Да / Нет)
32. Мы живем, словно соседи в коммуналке (Да / Нет)
33. Я знаю, мой партнер меня никогда не бросит (Да / Нет)
34. Я больше не горжусь своим телом (Да / Нет)
35. Я ощущаю, что мой партнер уважает меня (Да / Нет)
36. Мой партнер постоянно сравнивает меня с другими (Да / Нет)
37. Мой партнер по-прежнему находит меня привлекательным(ой) (Да / Нет)
38. У нас, похоже, разные взгляды на одни и те же вещи (Да / Нет)
39. Я ощущаю заботу со стороны моего партнера (Да / Нет)
40. Мне приходится принимать решения самостоятельно (Да / Нет)
41. Я честен(на) со своим партнером (Да / Нет)
42. Люди теряются в догадках, какие у нас отношения с партнером (Да / Нет)
43. Нам несложно найти согласие друг с другом (Да / Нет)
44. Мой партнер не дает мне высказаться (Да / Нет)
45. Мой партнер – это источник эмоциональной поддержки для меня (Да / Нет)
46. Мой партнер часто осуждает меня (Да / Нет)
47. Мой партнер стремится поднять мне настроение, если я чем-то огорчен(а) (Да / Нет)
48. Мой партнер относится ко мне как к ребенку (Да / Нет)
49. Для моего партнера наши отношения превыше всего (Да / Нет)
50. Я никогда полностью не устраивал(а) моего партнера (Да / Нет)
51. Мой партнер всегда готов меня выслушать (Да / Нет)
52. Мой партнер – это неудачный выбор (Да / Нет)
53. Я предвкушаю дальнейшее развитие наших отношений (Да / Нет)
54. Мой партнер считает, что я не удовлетворяю его/ее в постели (Да / Нет)
55. Моему партнеру хорошо со мной (Да / Нет)
56. Мой партнер относится ко мне как к прислуге (Да / Нет)
57. Мы оба быстро переключаемся после наших ссор (Да / Нет)
58. Я завидую отношениям наших общих друзей (Да / Нет)
59. Мой партнер заступится за меня, если будет необходимо (Да / Нет)
60. Я не доверяю полностью своему партнеру (Да / Нет)
61. Я чувствую, что я нужен(а) моему партнеру (Да / Нет)
62. Мой партнер ревнует меня (Да / Нет)

Теперь считайте ответы “*Да*” на *чётные утверждения *и ответы “*Нет”*, *на нечётные утверждения*. Сложите эти цифры, это будет итоговый результат. (Например всех ответов “Да” у вас в тесте 10, но ответов “Да” на чётные утверждения может быть только 2, будьте внимательны)

Если твой итоговый результат больше 32 – отношения зашли в тупик, надо разбираться.

Если ты набрал(а) от 20 до 32 – твои отношения достаточно проблемные и им нужна помощь.

Если ты набрал(а) от 12 до 19, то ваши отношения обыденные и в них не хватает яркости и романтизма. Необходимо поработать, чтобы сделать их более совершенными.

Если ты набрал не более 11, то вашим отношениям можно просто позавидовать.

И так, теперь если у вас выше 20 баллов, то .... 

*продолжение следует*

_Добавлено через 23 часа 25 минут 45 секунд_





*Если отношения зашли в тупик, то кто-то чересчур подчиняется или руководит. Разберём выход из обоих положений.*

*Подчинённый*



> **Моральная поддержка. *Если вы не получаете нужно поддержки со стороны партнёра, то ищите её у своих друзей и близкий. Это поможет вам немного отдалить его и отвлечься.
> **Реальность.* Преодолеть рефлекс подчинённого и не унижаться. Если вы оказываете партнёру слишком много услуг (многие вам не хочется делать), а от него не исходит взаимности, остыньте немного.
> **Другая тактика.* Люди очень ленивые. Потому подчинённый тоже не желает менять свою тактику, ведь это требует сил. Не бойтесь разрыва – хороший способ, чтобы отношения не зашли в тупик.
> **Дистанция.* Переправьте немного своей любовной энергии на свои увлечения или на их поиск.
> ...



Но тупик в отношениях зависит не только от подчинённых, но и от ведущих.

*Ведущий*




> **Сочувствие.* Посочувствуй себе. Ведь, став сильным лидером, ты лишился романтики и страсти в ваших отношениях.
> **Вина. *Не вини себя. Ты мог оступиться, но ведь сейчас ты стараешься всё исправить. Так что забудь мысли в стиле – “Я мучаю эту девочку”
> **Злость.* Не злись. В дисбалансе виноваты вы оба. И в том что отношения зашли в тупик – виноваты вы оба.
> **Выбор.* У каждого есть выбор. Если отношения тебя не устраивают – ты можешь уйти.
> ...



Когда вы определите кто вы в отношениях, вам будет проще. Следуя этим рекомендациям вы сможете выйти из тупика в отношениях.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_KndYHd96k&feature


----------



## Drongo (8 Ноя 2010)

Mila написал(а):


> *Мозг. Самое главное. Если после всех ваших усилий ничего не меняется, включите мозг и уходите. Главное суметь включить его.


Последний рубеж, но главное не просто уйти, а уйти достойно, без криков и обвинений. Разворот на 180 градусов и досвидос. И ещё, главное мужество, мужество признать самому себе, что не на этом человеке сошёлся свет клином. И, прожить без него можно даже легче, чем с любовью к нему.


----------

